# Live Steam Beginner



## jbertino (Feb 17, 2011)

I am looking at getting into live steam and would like to know a good small live steam engine and a dealer to purchase it. I was thinking of one of the beginner and small engines by Accurcraft such as the Ruby or the 0-4-0 from AML. I have a small garden railroad with tight curves so I am also limited in size. Any suggestions?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Roundhouse Lady Anne is a matured reliable runner. 

Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you have a preferred scale, period in history, nationality or specific railroad?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The ruby is a good engine! I have several which I have modified. Roundhouse products like the Lady Anne or Sammy run beautifully. but they are a little more money and worth it.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbertino on 17 Mar 2013 08:57 AM 
I am looking at getting into live steam and would like to know a good small live steam engine and a dealer to purchase it. I was thinking of one of the beginner and small engines by Accurcraft such as the Ruby or the 0-4-0 from AML. I have a small garden railroad with tight curves so I am also limited in size. Any suggestions? 

The AML 040 is a much better option for the money being you mentioned it. I have one here that I just installed RC and they run great and pull like a champ. I was very impressed when I ran it last week. It will also run on a 4' dia curve LGB R1. It also has a pretty long run time plus you can add water with the hand pump as you run.


----------



## jbertino (Feb 17, 2011)

I would prefer 1/29 but 1/20.3 is okay too. As mentioned before I only have tight curves in fact they are 4ft curves so I can't run anything to big.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I think that Accucraft/AML is your best bet for a manufacturer starting into the hobby.

Since you mentioned 1/29, I would recommend taking a look at some of the options on this page - http://accucraft.com/modelc/1menu_29_ls.htm. The 0-4-0 and 0-6-0 are both listed for 4ft minimum radius.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 1/29 0-4-0 Docksider, and the 1/29 USRA 0-6-0, and they both run very well, far better than a Ruby. They are scale models so both would look good with any 1/29 rolling stock you have. 
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the best choice would be a 2 cylinder Shay from Accucraft. Easy to operate, very powerful, good run time, lots of kitbash/modeling potential. Ruby is good too, but you'll probably "out grow" it. I've been running my 3 cylinder for years, where as the Ruby is putting down roots.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2 cylinder shay might not be very good on tight curves since it is limited to curves with a 48 inch radius. An O-4-0 like the Roundhouse Billy will accept very tight curves.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I second Carl’s recommendation. Any of Roundhouse’s 0-4-0's would be an excellent choice. Like the Billy...











Or his sister loco, Katie... 










And best of all, they all "Run like a Roundhouse".


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Steam in the Garden Magazine 
Vol. 23, No. 2; Issue No. 126; March/April 2013 
Page Story 
17 Starting in steam: Choosing your first locomotive.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I will be different, Roundhouse are nice, but a bit overpriced IMHO due to the exchange rate. But if you like UK style outside frame rod engines, they are super nice, I used to have a billy. But I got tired of chasing it around my small ground level line and I dont care to deal with RC control. So....I recomend looking at the Regner Easy Line of geared engines. I myself have a Willi vertical boilered engine. IMHO it has the build quality of my RH Billy but with the gear reduction, it never runs away, and runs perfectly around my R1 curves (or even tighter if you want), comes with a water site glass from the factory, and can be upgraded with a factory whistle kit, water refeed kit and even a roof kit. There are several other models in the Easy Line and all are geared and will excell on tight curves or rough track work. Here is my Willi. Mike 
[url="


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a Lady Anne just like the one in the video except mine has a chuffer.
It runs very well for nearly half an hour but on uneven track I need to adjust the throttle so it can overcome the slight hills then it has a tenancy to take off a bit too fast once there is plenty of steam. They can be a bit of a hassle to chase when steaming along at ground level. 
A lower geared loco might be a good choice if you do not intend to have RC
I'm thinking of converting mine to 7/8ths scale so there may be a little more weight and more room for servos etc. 


Andrew


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can see, everyone has a opinion on this. Mine would be one of the *Roundhouse* basic engines like their Sammy. It is like a Ruby, but built to* Roundhouse* quality and standards. There is a reason that you never see anyone talking about problems with their *Roundhouse* engines around here.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Isn't it nice that they are so many good choices for a starter engine these days? So, pick one that you like that meets your modeling and hobby needs. If you don't like the model for some reason or are ready for something else, it won't be a problem to pass on to another beginner or even someone who simply likes easy to run, small engines. Of course, budget sometimes limits the selection list, but there are so many nice engines out there for less than 1K. 

That said, I've owned and run a lot of engines over the years and the Sammy, as Steve points out, is a great little beginner engine. It handles just about any layout I've been without the "running man" experience--I understand Mike's concern--but it is among my favorite engines to bring to any event. But as I said, there are a lot of good ones there so have fun in the selection process.... 

Good luck, 
Sam


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Toney has a good point. Willi, being geared, and having a short wheelbase, goes around sharp corners, and goes up and down hills without any fuss. The one thing you have to watch is that it goes through about three charges of water per one charge of butane. Luckily the water gauge works well, but you do need to opt for the water top up system.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Posted By Garratt on 20 Mar 2013 01:00 AM 
I have a Lady Anne just like the one in the video except mine has a chuffer.
It runs very well for nearly half an hour but on uneven track I need to adjust the throttle so it can overcome the slight hills then it has a tenancy to take off a bit too fast once there is plenty of steam. They can be a bit of a hassle to chase when steaming along at ground level. 


Andrew 
If your railway is round, you could sit and wait as it will probably come right to you! 

Provided it stays on the track


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

BigRdOne, 

I gotta be real quick though, getting my big fat fingers onto the throttle to slow her down. 
A near flat track so you can set the throttle and burner to a desired running minimum. Otherwise, larger radius curves help if the lady decides to takes off! 

Andrew


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Probably a stupid question...but who do you buy Roundhouse engines from here in the USA? 
I looked quickly and everything comes up with prices that have funny squiggly letters in front of them.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The Train Department in NJ, and Sunset Valley RR (on the west coast, I think) sell Roundhouse. 

Sometimes they are priced in UK Pounds.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By BigRedOne on 21 Mar 2013 08:36 AM 
The Train Department in NJ, and Sunset Valley RR (on the west coast, I think) sell Roundhouse. 

Sometimes they are priced in UK Pounds. 

Thanks!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The first thing to look at is how much do you want to spend? Thats always first on my list. Anything under $1000 is good for me. Do you want Narrow or standard guage. What theme are you looking at, Logging, mining etc.... the type of layout, flat and elevated or will it have grades at ground level. 

Its all going to come down to personal taste. All the Live steamers mentioned are great but what appeals to you the most. I like the smaller live steam trains and geared engines because they are more controlable on a ground layout. I also love my Forney but it did need R/C to help slow it down on the downhills.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Last month's Steam in the Garden had a good article for choosing your first live steamer. Might call them and get a back issue with that article. Marie Brown, 607-642-8119 . Tell her hi from me! Nice lady.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

You can Try Sunset Valley; http://www.svrronline.com/ 

or 

Argyle Locomotive Works; http://www.argyleloco.com.au/index.htm


----------

